# Fun Trial- Lakeshore RGS 4/23/11 Grand Rapids



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

It's here again. New date and Great New Location. Come check us out at Fruitridge Pheasant Farm. Details Below. Please note that Brent Pike may be reached at [email protected] and Nick Moe may be reached at [email protected] also.



The Ruffed Grouse Society
West Michigan Lake Shore Chapter
Along With
FruitRidge Pheasant Farm
Present Its
3rd Annual Gun Dog Fun Trial








Time: 8:00 AM 
Start (Rain or Shine) 
Cost Per Dog: $50.00 
You Must Be An RGS Member To Run Your Dog (Membership $25 maybe purchased at the event)
&#10146;	Two game birds Per Dog Will Be Set Out For Each Brace
&#10146;	Limited To First 30 Entries (Flushing/Pointing) 
&#10146;	Keep All The Birds You Shoot
&#10146;	Hunter Orange Must Be Worn and A Valid Hunting License
&#10146;	No Artificial Training Devices (e-collars or combo beeper/e-collar)
&#10146;	Lunch will be supplied to Participants  Guest or observers Lunch is $5.00
&#10146;	All Dogs Must Be Kept on a Short Lead or Staked At All Times or Risk Being Disqualified
&#10146;	Bitches In Heat Will Be Run In The Last Brace(s)
&#10146;	All entries must be submitted by phone or mail no later than April 19, 2011 to. Nick Moe 25 Mill Rd., Casnovia, MI 49318  Phone: 616.835.7348
&#10146;	You May Also Contact: Aaron VanderWall -616.633.3215 or Brent Pike  231.557.4202 or [email protected].
Braces will be drawn April 19, and then posted at www.michigan-sportsman. com on the upland forum

---------------------------------- (ENTRY FORM  CUT & MAIL  Must Be Received By April 21, 2011) -------------------------------

OWNER/HANDLER________________________________________________________________________________
ADDRESS_________________________________________________________________________________________
CITY___________________________________________________________STATE_____________ZIP____________
PHONE NO.______________________________E-MAIL ADDRESS_________________________________________
NUMBER OF DOGS [email protected] $50.00 PER DOG; TOTAL ENCLOSED $___________________
1ST DOG BREED_________________________ CALL NAME______________________________________________
2ND DOG BREED_________________________ CALL NAME______________________________________________
*Bitches In Heat Will Be Run In The Last Brace(s)
(Please Make Checks Payable To RGS) 



Minimum Entry Requirements For RGS Fun Trials

1.	Are all RGS chapters required to maintain the same standards for their events? 
No, Chapters can have variations with trial rules and judging as long as the minimum entry requirements are met to send the top four gun dog placements to the Ruffed Grouse Societys Michigan Gun Dog of the Year Trial. 

2.	Who is allowed to compete? 
You must be a current RGS Member to be a handler or gunner. Participants can be signed up for active membership status the day of the trial. Youth 17 years of age and younger may handle a dog, but must have a designated adult gunner. 

3.	How many dogs can a participant register for a trial? 
Only two dogs can be registered per person, per division (pointing & flushing). If the trial is not full, more than two dogs may be entered at the trial managers discretion. Only two dogs, per division, can qualify for the Gun Dog of the Year Trial.

4.	Can a dog place in more than one regional trial? 
No, once a dog has placed in one of the top four placements at any trial, it cannot place again for that year. You may run your already qualified dog at other regional trials if room permits. The dog would be scored by the judges, but not used in the placements. All dogs that had placed in the previous years trials are again eligible to compete the following year. 

5.	What dogs would not be allowed to participate? 
The following trial placements or titled gun dogs are prohibited from competing:
	Pointing/Flushing/Retrieving AKC and FDSB shooting dog placements or championship titles 
	NSTRA  titled dogs
	NAVHDA - Utility Prize 1
	UKC  HRCH, UH, CHF
	NAHRA  Senior 
	AKC  Master Hunter
	APLA Master/Grand Master
	GLSDA  Finished

6.	Can I use an electronic training collar at a trial? 
No electronic training devices are allowed. 

7.	Can I use a bell, beeper collar or tracking collar? 
Yes, these are all permitted. No beeper/electronic collar combos are allowed. 
Collars must be functional. 

8.	What could I be disqualified for at a trial or future events? 
Any participant that acts in an abusive manner toward his dog, a judge or another participant will be immediately disqualified and removed from the event. Any participant that shows unsafe gun conduct will be immediately disqualified and removed from the event. Any dog showing repeated aggressive behavior will be disqualified and removed from the field. 

9. All judges and trial managers decisions are FINAL!!!

10. Gun Dog of the Year Trial hosted by the Greater Southeast Chapter at Colonial Farms in Chelsea, MI on December 3, 2011.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Is it fifty bucks or 42 bucks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Is it fifty bucks or 42 bucks?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


$50 Our new grounds are costing us some more. Thanks for the catch. RGS used the old form and finally sent it to me in Word so, I could edit it myself.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

For those that are traveling Fruitridge Pheasant Farm is on the corner of 7 mile and Fruitridge less then 10 minutes from grand rapids
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

I dont have a dog that i would even dare enter in anything like this, but it might be fun to actually go watch one of these (never been). especially if its that close to GR (im in greenville). Are there any extra tips you could give somebody just coming to watch. Dont want to do anything stupid like get in the way.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

stndpenguin said:


> I dont have a dog that i would even dare enter in anything like this, but it might be fun to actually go watch one of these (never been). especially if its that close to GR (im in greenville). Are there any extra tips you could give somebody just coming to watch. Dont want to do anything stupid like get in the way.


Biggest tip I can give you is to enter your dog and have fun. Steelhead Fred gave me that advice about 4 years ago and I've been hooked ever since. It's great fun and you'll meet lots of great people.


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

BIGSP said:


> Biggest tip I can give you is to enter your dog and have fun. Steelhead Fred gave me that advice about 4 years ago and I've been hooked ever since. It's great fun and you'll meet lots of great people.


I completely agree, this is fun hunt and great time to get your dog out on birds and meet some great people! My first time my dog was only 1 1/2. It was fun just to run and see other guys dealing with the same problems I am...


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

BIGSP said:


> Biggest tip I can give you is to enter your dog and have fun. Steelhead Fred gave me that advice about 4 years ago and I've been hooked ever since. It's great fun and you'll meet lots of great people.


I have a "bird dog" technically but he has 0 training on birds because I really wasn't sure where to start, so entering him aand having him run would probably make someone mad because he just wants to run and have fun. Gonna try to put some of what I've read on this site to work this year because it seems like you guys have a blast and a new hobby would be fun. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

stndpenguin said:


> I have a "bird dog" technically but he has 0 training on birds because I really wasn't sure where to start, so entering him aand having him run would probably make someone mad because he just wants to run and have fun. Gonna try to put some of what I've read on this site to work this year because it seems like you guys have a blast and a new hobby would be fun.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Well if you don't enter that's fine come out and enjoy the day and remember friday nights we have training night 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Well if you don't enter that's fine come out and enjoy the day and remember friday nights we have training night
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah That. Probably starting in may sometime


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hopefully BIGSP has hired NM to shoot for him this trial season.

Signed, Morgan and Maverick.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> Well if you don't enter that's fine come out and enjoy the day and remember friday nights we have training night
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds like a plan, although I think I may need more training than him.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Hopefully BIGSP has hired NM to shoot for him this trial season.
> 
> Signed, Morgan and Maverick.


That there is funny but I was going to say have you or Ric shoot for him till the post of how well you two shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

For those sending checks it is $50 if you sent the check for $42 please just bring $8 the day of the trial 
Thank you
Nick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Do girls get cheaper rates....heee heee just kidding...see you guys there.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

No but a $5 fee for PL's sorry 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

I got my notice today, says hunter orange and license required.
Are we shooting our own birds? If not, we don't need a license or hunter orange correct? Are dog whistles allowed?
What's for lunch?
Thanks, Dave


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Asphalt Dave said:


> I got my notice today, says hunter orange and license required.
> Are we shooting our own birds? If not, we don't need a license or hunter orange correct? Are dog whistles allowed?
> What's for lunch?
> Thanks, Dave


Dave you will be shooting your own birds this year and yes to the whistle and lunch TBA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Just a reminder. We are starting to fill up. If you want to compete get your money in soon.


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

How are the dogs scored/judged?
What birds will be used?
Are there still openings?

Thanks
Seth


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

HankVIII said:


> How are the dogs scored/judged?
> What birds will be used?
> Are there still openings?
> 
> ...


The dogs will be judged on bird finds, obedience, retrieving 
Chukars
Yes there are still openings.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

N M Mechanical said:


> No but a $5 fee for PL's sorry
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What the......:yikes::lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

before I enter I want to know who is judging?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Steelheadfred said:


> before I enter I want to know who is judging?


A couple of woodcock hunters
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a update we are a little over half full. We are in need for flushing division so far only have 3 dogs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a update we have 22 dogs in so far we have 8 spots left so please get your checks in. And for those that have sent checks in we will be deposit them next week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

We are 25 dogs and we will be doing the drawing next tuesday so if you are interested in running get your info and check in soon.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

For all the people that have called or emailed please get your paper work in we are almost full
Thanks Nick


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

We are full we have 31-34 dogs. We will post run times tomorrow evening
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is the running order for saturday. If you can get checked in at least one hour before your brace that would help(unless you have the first brace) there will be someone there starting at 7:15am and yes Brian there will be Donuts Coffee and a Easy chair so come on over
Also could you bring a copy of your rabie certificate to show when you check in thank you.

Brace	Time	Owner	Dog	Breed


1	8:00 AM	Mark Altman	Aspen	Setter
Randy Carmoney	Lowgan	Weim
2	8:30	David Poll	Max	Pointer
Dan Smith	Abby	GSP
3	9:00	Mike Cuneo	Cisco	Lab
Craig Hindes	Senzi	Springer
4	9:30	Wes Knight	Coan	Setter
Seth Wolthuis	Rube	Vizsla
5	10:00	Brian Buthler	Sky	Lab
Kevin Welp	CJ	Lab
6	10:30	Frances Monroe	Jakey Boy	Setter
Randy Vandenberg	Annic	Britt
7	11:00	Brent Pike	Maverick	Gsp
Randy Strausse	Nellie	pointer
8	11:30	Nick Moe	Benneli	GSP
Todd Webster	Wyatt	WPG
9	12:00	Michelle McMaster	Cruise	Setter
Mike Kibby	Apollo	GSP
10	12:30	Catherine Birch	ZZ Lab
BYE 
1:00	Lunch 
11	1:30	Hugh McMaster	Rim Setter
Wes Knight	Rocky	Pointer
12	2:00	Jim Altman	Kiara	Chessie
Aarron Wanderwall	Cooper	Lab
13	2:30	Nick Moe	Ebbe	Draht
Michelle McMaster	Blue	Setter
14	3:00	Brian Buthler Sr	Star	Lab
John Tisch	Axel	Lab
15	3:30	Sarah Vandenbosh	Zeke	Weim
Mark Altman	Autumn	Setter
16	4:00	Brent Pike	Morgan	pointer


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

And for those who want to run there dogs with there Ecollars on you will not be scored but you can use them Just in case you are in need. And there will be coffee, water, pop and snacks for a donation. And sign in at the club house from 7:15 to 9:00 after that sign at the field we will run the trial on the east side of Fruitridge. Also there will be a 50/50 drawing so everyone enjoy.
Nick


----------



## Highflyer260 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not trying to be a whiner, mind you, but a 10:30 brace time and a one hour 
early check-in requirement makes about a 6:00 departure time for us old 
folks way up here in Bellaire. Maybe you could put our brace in that bye 
slot before lunch.

Dave Munroe


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

N M Mechanical said:


> And for those who want to run there dogs with there Ecollars on you will not be scored but you can use them Just in case you are in need. And there will be coffee, water, pop and snacks for a donation. And sign in at the club house from 7:15 to 9:00 after that sign at the field we will run the trial on the east side of Fruitridge. Also there will be a 50/50 drawing so everyone enjoy.
> Nick


Is the clubhouse up near the corner on the west side of the road? Or is it the building down on the east?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

omega58 said:


> Is the clubhouse up near the corner on the west side of the road? Or is it the building down on the east?


West side the red barn. Come into the club house from 7 mile road


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Highflyer260 said:


> Not trying to be a whiner, mind you, but a 10:30 brace time and a one hour
> early check-in requirement makes about a 6:00 departure time for us old
> folks way up here in Bellaire. Maybe you could put our brace in that bye
> slot before lunch.
> ...


 
Dave you run at 3:30 you are Mark Altemann switched spots


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Highflyer260 said:


> Not trying to be a whiner, mind you, but a 10:30 brace time and a one hour
> early check-in requirement makes about a 6:00 departure time for us old
> folks way up here in Bellaire. Maybe you could put our brace in that bye
> slot before lunch.
> ...



Dave you're a whiner -  if you don't want to play the game the way it is played then don't sign up or trial at places closer to home like Traverse City and Gaylord. It is a blind draw.


Good luck to everyone, I hope the judges are good.


----------



## Highflyer260 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, Nick. Glad you're running this thing and not Fred!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

No problem thank Mark for switching
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Highflyer260 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, Mark!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Highflyer260 said:


> Thanks, Nick. Glad you're running this thing and not Fred!


 
Well I do believe this is a volunteer deal, last time I check I was still waiting to get my fees for putting on our trial for 6 years.  - If I remember correctly everytime the draw came out for your entry in our trial I was able to find a switch for you so you could get up later in the day.:lol:

Good Luck down there Nick and Brent do a great job.


----------

